# my plants leaves are shriveling..HELP!!!!!!



## doug1627 (Mar 28, 2006)

i have an aeroponic system and i just moved my plants into it a couple of days ago.  since then one of the plants leaves are shrivelling up, anyone know the cause???  the plant is only 2-4 inches tall and has 2 leaves, one of which is shrivelling real bad and the other is starting to.  i dont have a camera so i cant take pics and as well i have 2 other plants growing about the same height and they r doing fine.  any suggestions?????  could it be stress from relocating???


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe the stress of the transplant.
YOU SHOULD GO TO THE PLANT SICK FORUM MAYBE YOU COULD FIND THE PROBLEM AND SOLOUITION THERE.
ALSO, YOU SHOULD TELL THE READERS A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT WILL HELP THEM TO HELP YOU.
WHAT IS THE PH OF THE WATER?
WHAT KIND OF NUITS ARE YOU USING?
LIGHTING?
TEMP?
HUMIDITY?
THINGS THAT WILL HELP TO ID THE PROBLEM.


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 28, 2006)

The ph of the water is between 5.5-6.0
i am currently using a nutrient mix of 30-10-10, i think
lighting is a 175watt HPS and a 175 Mercury Vapor
room temp is probaly about 70 degrees
i have no idea on the humidity


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

will i think your problem may be the MV HID B/C it is know to have that kinda effect on a plant. you should get a MH but they cost a good deal if ya broke or you can get some cheap Cfls from wally world. another idea is to get a conversion bulb MH to HPS for ebay or www.insidesun.com/hps_mh_bulbs.php - 42k for forty bucks free shipping. 

hope this helps


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 29, 2006)

MODS, i posted this is the sick plant forum...can you delete this thread? and thanks for the info yogi, i did turn off my mercury vapor light, only running the HPS and some fluro's


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 29, 2006)

cool man, i had the same problem when i started to grow. I bought a MV light b/c it had a high amount of lum and it was cheap but the light started to do more harm then good. i hope you have a good time watching you babies grow.


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 29, 2006)

So do I!!!! Thanks Yogi DC!!!!  Can a Mod close this thread????? I have the same thing posted in the sick plant section.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 29, 2006)

Thread closed.


----------

